# I Had at Least 150 pieces of Spam in My E-Mail This Morning



## Pecos (May 7, 2020)

This morning I had ate least 150 E-mails (G-mail) thanking me for signing up for some service, or establishing an account, or joining their group, or etc. All of them wanting me to create a sign-in, or complete their registration. Some of these E-mails were in foreign languages.

Obviously, some individual or organization sold my E-mail address and went to the trouble of starting a signup process. This has never happened to me before and I have no idea who all these companies and organization are. They ranged from political, to commercial, to religious, to you name.

I sent all of them to spam, but is there something else I need to do to avoid this nuisance in the future.

Has anyone else from this forum encountered this?


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Not that specifically, but don't click on any links in emails like that.  Even links to 'unsubscribe' can be dangerous.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Not that specifically, but don't click on any links in emails like that.  Even links to 'unsubscribe' can be dangerous.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2020)

At my mail box (hard) we have a large box for junk mail so we don't even have to walk back to our homes to drop it in the garbage. It is as fast as the internet.


----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

No, I get some spam but it is from the usual suspects.  I've ordered gardening stuff from a few different suppliers and have been getting a lot more annoying popups from gardening related places.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Is there a spam filter on your email account?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

wow, that's awful, @Pecos 
Sorry that happened to you!
That's spam overload, for sure....


----------



## Pecos (May 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Is there a spam filter on your email account?


I always thought so as this was the first time anything like this happened to me. 
I have not seen anymore today or yesterday, so who knows what was going on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2020)

I get a couple of promotional emails a day but Gmail sends any spam, which I rarely get, to the spam folder. In the past 3 weeks, I've only gotten two spam emails


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

@Pecos 
Has that extreme spam mail problem stopped, or has it continued?


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Today, I received an e-card from a site I used to subscribe to. I didn't recognize the name of the sender, so immediately deleted it.

I rarely get spam these days. Not complaining!


----------



## Pecos (May 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Pecos
> Has that extreme spam mail problem stopped, or has it continued?


The problem has gone away, thank the Lord.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 13, 2020)

Pecos said:


> The problem has gone away, thank the Lord.


That's just weird.
I've never been inundated like _that_.

Database get hacked.  Some of these places that harp to have my cell number (like Yahoo) infuriate me.  They know they are not all that secure.


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2020)

I have said before, "Block" every piece of spam,
you will soon get none, I keep getting one a day
from an Email address that is something like
"Permittedmail", the there is always a different few
letters attached to the front and it keeps getting
through.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Some spammers change the address slightly so you still get them even when you try to block them. I really don't understand what they are trying to achieve.
 I have more than one e-mail address and keep one  just  for personal messages from family. I don't get spam in that one.Then if the spam in one of the others gets really bad, I can cancel the offending address without it causing too much hassle.


----------



## kburra (May 14, 2020)

*When you block a sender in Gmail, their messages will go to your Spam folder.*

On your computer, go to *Gmail*.
Open the message.
In the top right, click More .
Click *Block* [sender].
Remember still have to empty the Spam folder though.


----------



## Mister E (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (May 14, 2020)

kburra said:


> *When you block a sender in Gmail, their messages will go to your Spam folder.*
> 
> On your computer, go to *Gmail*.
> Open the message.
> ...


Good reminder, I had over 3500 items in my spam folder and over 5000 in my trash.
It took a little while to get rid of them.
Thanks


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jun 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This morning I had ate least 150 E-mails (G-mail) thanking me for signing up for some service, or establishing an account, or joining their group, or etc. All of them wanting me to create a sign-in, or complete their registration. Some of these E-mails were in foreign languages.
> 
> Obviously, some individual or organization sold my E-mail address and went to the trouble of starting a signup process. This has never happened to me before and I have no idea who all these companies and organization are. They ranged from political, to commercial, to religious, to you name.
> 
> ...


Change your password now, and every day for a while..


----------



## kburra (Jun 12, 2020)

Open the email,click on the the three dots (Top right) choose "Block Sender"


----------

